# cityWILD's Hiring - Arkansas River Guides Needed, summer 2013!



## citywild (Jun 14, 2010)

cityWILD is hiring raft guides for the Arkansas River. Come have fun over the summer and work for an organization that supports the community! 2-3 spots open for experienced guides. 

Interested but need training? Call us and we can discuss - 303-227-6862.

Benefits:


guaranteed work - advanced bookings only, and lots of them! no sitting at the shop waiting for trips to happen
small operation - mellow, fun trips, no pushing folks down the river and go, go, go! We run one trip a day unless clients ask for more.
Great pay, check out our pay scale in the job link below
 
Check out the organization and our positions:


www.citywild.org (main site)
www.adventures.citywild.org (rafting website)
Job Announcements | cityWILD (job announcements)


----------

